# Some Work I did Last Winter For Johnson Controls



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

pretty - why the store bought 90's


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Ummmm... is that a copper water pipe I see in pix #2?


----------



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

nolabama said:


> pretty - why the store bought 90's


That was before the bender was brought to the job site


----------



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Ummmm... is that a copper water pipe I see in pix #2?


 Yes it's copper and it's an air line for the control valves


----------



## knothole (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice work........:thumbsup:


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

*Johnson controls*

LOOKING GOOD, was that mostly ddc cabinets on your wall ? we work on lots of jobs with local 606 Johnson Control guys here in Florida your work is alot better than most control companys ive seen nice pipe job factory 90 s look ok to me .and i bend lots of pipe nice to see some commercial work like the pictures .take care best to ya :thumbsup:s


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Stan Mason said:


> That was before the bender was brought to the job site


 
Sounds like a company I use to work for.


----------

